# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  AB rüyası

## iputisamo

AB rüyası............Mustafa Erkal


Yaşadığımız günler kesin tercihlerin yapılması gerektiği günlerdir. Burada siyasi çıkarcılık hesapları biter. Türkiye bir dönemeçtedir. Geldiğimiz nokta artık siyasi gösterilere müsait bir ortam değildir. Her şey açık oynanıyor.
6 Ekim 2004 AB İlerleme Raporu''nun açıklanmasından sonra daha Rapor tercüme bile edilmemişken 7 Ekim 2004 tarihli bazı gazeteleri düşünün. Sayın Başbakan bu raporu olumlu ve dengeli bulmuştu. şu başlıklar hayretle ve üzüntüyle izleniyordu:
"üok güzel oldu. Artık dönüş yok Avrupalıyız."
"Artık rüya değil."
"Yolun açık olsun Türkiye."
"Raporun mimarları birbirini kutladı."
"Biz değil; çocuklarımız kazandı, gelecek onların."
"üağdaşlaşma yolunda."
"Bastır Türkiye."
"Direndik kazandık."
"Merhaba Avrupa biz geldik."
"Başbakan konuştu, Avrupa dinledi."
"A diyen Brüksel''e B dedirttik."
"2010''da Avrupalıyız."
"Bu yoldan dönüş yok."
"Başbakanımız bir de İngilizce bilseydi. Yine vücut dilini kullandı."
"KKTC''ye yardım paketi hazırlanıyor. Ambargolar kalkacak."
"Brüksel''de nikah, Ankara''da düğün."
Yeniçağ Gazetesinin okurları ise en doğru başlığı anket yolu ile gönderiyorlardı: "Satışımız toptandır." 
Sayın Dışişleri Bakanı nihayet Kıbrıs dahil hep Türkiye''nin taviz verdiğini ifade etmek zorunda kaldı. Sayın Başbakan terörist başının İmralı''dan örgütü idare etmesini demokrasinin gereği olarak gördüğünü ifade etti. Sayın Adalet Bakanı bir ay önce malÃ»m, ısmarlama Türkiye''nin önüne AB tarafından yeni kriter olarak konulan Ermeni sorununa mevzii kazandıracak faşizan Ermeni toplantısı için Türkiye arkadan hançerleniyor derken; bir ay sonra tamamen çark ederek mahkemenin aldığı tedbir kararını hiçe saydı. Sayın Başbakan henüz kesinleşmemiş mahkeme kararına savaş açtı. Teröristbaşı gibi "demokratik Cumhuriyet" ten bahsetti. Ermeni sorunu konusunda "Türkiye''de tabuları yıktık" diye tepinen güruha, içimizdeki yabancılara iktidarca destek olundu. 
17 Aralık 2004 AB görüşmeleri öncesi bize dünyadaki cenneti tarif edenler daha sonra "AB milliyetçi bir proje değil", "milliyetçilik tehlikeli" demeye başladılar. "AB talepleri TC vatandaşları için; devlet için değil ki" diyenler çoğaldı. 3 Ekim 2005''de müzakereler açıklanan üerçeve Maddelerine göre başlasa bile tam üyelik garantisi olmayan, üye ülkelerden herhangi birinin referandumu ile sona erebilecek ucu açık hayali bir üyelik uğruna evimizin her tarafını sömürgeci Avrupacılara açtık. Beğendikleri sanayi kuruluşlarını özelleştirme tezgahı ile yabancılara borç ödemek için peşkeş çektik. Müzakere tarihi almayı büyük başarı saydık. Kıbrıs''ı büyük ölçüde elden çıkardık. ünümüze bir de Kürt sorunu, Ermeni sorunu dikildi. 1999 Aralığında Helsinki Zirvesinde bize eşit muamele ve bekletilmeden üyelik yolunun açıldığı sözünü verenler, 17 Aralık 2004''de verdikleri sözlerinde de durmadılar. Sayın Başbakan buna hayret ediyor. Aslında herkes çapını ve kalitesini gösteriyor. Müzakere tarihi vermek demek aslında tam üyeliği kabul etmek demektir. Türkiye''deki iktidar ve onunla menfaat hesapları içindeki bazı yazılı ve görüntülü basın ülkenin pazarlık gücünü kırdı ve ülkeyi bu duruma getirdi. AB, Rum kesimini prensiplerini çiğneyerek üye kaydetmenin yanlışını ve faturasını Türkiye''ye ödetmeye kalktı. Sözde ihtilaflı alanlar ve sınıflara sahip ülkeler üye yapılmayacaktı. KKTC Cumhurbaşkanı Talat hayal dediği devletini ve Kıbrıs Türkünü şimdi korumak zorunda kaldı. Artık Rumların kendisini Denktaşlaştırdığından bahsediyor. Demek ki yavaş yavaş ayakları yere değiyor. Yarın Türkiye''yi suçlayıcı beyanlarda da bulunabilir. Dünya''daki cennet (AB) yolunda böyle mesafe aldık. şimdi Rumlara deniyor ki; isteklerinizde ısrarlı olmayın , zaten 14-15 sene sürecek ve sonu olmayacak bu rüya süresince Türkiye''den gerekli tavizleri alacağız. Bu teslimiyetçi ve devlet kesesinden ikramcı iktidar sürdüğü sürece acaba Türkiye kalacak mı?

----------

